# 2010 Swift Models



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

I see Swift released their 2010 line up today. What a disappointment.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what makes you say that ?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

TM59 said:


> I see Swift released their 2010 line up today. What a disappointment.


Well at least tell us why you think it is !


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

TM59 said:


> I see Swift released their 2010 line up today. What a disappointment.


just to add a bit of balance

i see swift released their 2010 line up today. fantastic, couldnt be better.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

karlb said:


> TM59 said:
> 
> 
> > I see Swift released their 2010 line up today. What a disappointment.
> ...


Just to help you to get the correct balance ...

Well at least tell us why you think it is !

:lol:


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Nothing new*

Nothing new. Plus the Kontiki range is all going twin axle. Only leaves the 665s as a top class van and a managable size.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Nothing new*



TM59 said:


> ...the Kontiki range is all going twin axle. Only leaves the 665s as a top class van and a managable size.


Thank God the Kontiki range is all going twin-axle. I love twin-axle vans - they're so much better than single-axle. And the range of the other vans - so manageable size-wise. Don't much like the 665s though.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Nothing new*



asprn said:


> I love twin-axle vans - they're so much better than single-axle.


Me too, Dougie. If we ever change our van, we'll be going twin / tag axle

Gerald


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

15 =love
15 all
30 15
30 all
40 30 
40 all
duece
advantage
New balls please :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Take care Les


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess that 2010 is a year for consolidation for the Swift coachbuilt range, refining it to what has actually sold for them and making relatively minor improvements to spec. We've become used to the annual introduction of whole new ranges and major layout alterations over the last few years, but with demand for units reduced substantially it's probably the best strategy right now.

On the panel van front they've broken the mould and introduced a new Mondial model, the FB, that features a layout that Autocruise don't have in their catalogue and that no other PVC brand offers. It's a bold step putting a French bed in a PVC model although as the bed is only 3ft 11ins wide and no twin single bed capability I'm not sure if there'll be many takers. 

Adria are introducing a twin longitudinal bed layout in their panel van range and that has the ability to be made into a double bed. Quite where they've got the space from in a sub 6m van I'm not sure. Maybe they've gone for the new Thetford 300 stand up toilet model 8O (I made that last bit up) :wink: When Adria introduced a twin bed variant into the Compact coachbuilt range they made the van 2ft longer to cope with the extra bed length over the transverse double model we have.

Back to Swift's PVCs.

In another bold step the Mondials are now produced on a metallic dark grey X250, instead of white. The coloured van looks superb in the publicity shots. It makes me think that my visit to Cottingham 18 months ago in our dark grey metallic Horizons Innovation must've impressed someone at Swift's HQ :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's also gratifying to see that Swift have acted on the criticism of the limited rear movement capability of the driver's seat in the Mondial RL . They've moved the front wall of the wash room rearwards by 3ins which should improve the number of people who can actually comfortably drive the RL. As part of this exercise it doesn't look like the offside bench/single bed has been shortened, so the 3ins must've come off the washroom. I hope it hasn't been compromised by foreshortening. Certainly this alteration now makes the RL the great van it always should have been for the 40% of drivers over 5ft 6ins or so. 

So overall I don't think panel vanners can express themselves disappointed in the Swift 2010 range.

SDA


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tags are ok by me as well. 


Is the 2010 info on there web site? 




Richard...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Tags are ok by me as well.
> 
> Is the 2010 info on there web site?
> 
> Richard...


Yes Rich, as from sometime yesterday.

Cheers

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Tags are ok by me as well.
> ...


Oh and the Autocruise website has now features their 2010 line up as well.

SDA


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*kontiki*

hi well an earlyer post said all kontiki going tag well thats wrong . 665p is 2 axle the other 3 models are 3 axles and the 665s is finished thanks tude


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Nothing new*



asprn said:


> TM59 said:
> 
> 
> > ...the Kontiki range is all going twin axle. Only leaves the 665s as a top class van and a managable size.
> ...


Why do you think twin-axle vans are _'so much better than single-axle'_?

Is it bacause they use more fuel?
Or attract higher motorway charges in FRance?
Or because they aren't as manouverable as single axles?
Or because they're more expensive?
Or because you have the opportunity to replace more tyres?

Or simply because they're a bigger van?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Nothing new*



time-traveller said:


> Why do you think twin-axle vans are _'so much better than single-axle'_?


'Cos they look cute :wink:

Gerald


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Nothing new*



geraldandannie said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think twin-axle vans are _'so much better than single-axle'_?
> ...


Yeah, they do. I'll grant you that.... 8)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tag vans= 

Big pay load 
More space 
Very stable at high speed 
Very good brakes 
Better looks IMO 

Yep there are a few down sides, like 17mpg if you push on with one and they can be clumsy in tight spaces. But we rallly with ours no problem.

I guess it depends on what you use the van for and what you want, It does seem strange that Swift have more or less dropped 2 axel vans from there top models when only 3 years ago they did not have any tag's avaiable. 

Perhaps the Tags have been so popular? or they are hoping people will buy smaller vans from models further down the range. 

For now though we love our Tag Swift but our next van might be smaller once the kids aren't coming away with use. 


Richard


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

*2010 Models*

The Kontiki in its original size and form has been a major success for Swift over a number of years. Why fix what is not broken. Nice to hear a response from a Swift representive.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Tags - Lovely idea - but no Mercs, so no sale here !

Surprising how many of those who were hysterical about Fiat's failings look like they're going out to buy another.....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

smick said:


> Tags - Lovely idea - but no Mercs, so no sale here !
> 
> Surprising how many of those who were hysterical about Fiat's failings look like they're going out to buy another.....


If you look at the few converters that do offer Merc as an alternative it seems you have to pay a premium of around £8,000 or thereabouts. Concentrates the mind paying 20% more for a vehicle.

The Ford alternative, which doesn't attract any premium, seems to be falling out of favour with some of the Continental converters who have been offering it for the past few years. Could it be they're all madly, deeply in love with Fiat or are there financial implications?

SDA


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I expect the extra tag axle payload is handy for bringing that spare gearbox along. :wink: 


SD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> I expect the extra tag axle payload is handy for bringing that spare gearbox along. :wink:
> 
> SD


Nice one Speedy

SDA


----------

